# [Reiserfs] ¿Cómo conseguir mejor rendimiento? (probando)

## aj2r

Pues eso, uso Reiserfs-3.6 y me gustaría saber con qué opciones lo montáis los que lo uséis, y los que no lo uséis cuál es el que usáis y por qué.Last edited by aj2r on Thu Feb 02, 2006 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Pos yo lo tengo en las ke me indica el manual de gentoo: noatime, notail. La verdad esque tampoco me parece muy muy grande e rendimiento con esas opciones... y eso ke tengo un SATA. Si alguien sabe alguna mejor ke postee

----------

## artic

Si lo que quieres es un mejor rendimiento,parchea el kernel y pasate a reiser4,resierfs maneja muy rapido los archivos pequeños,pero los grandes ...... como que no....... la opcion notail es para utilizar en la particion boot .

Reiser4 lo he probado durante bastante tiempo,rapidisimo ....... lo malo es andar parcheando el kernel y aveces los modulos da lata compilarlos,ya que no esta soportado en la vanilla,ni en gentoo-sources.

Tambien puede ser que no tengas bien configurado el disco duro,bastaria un hdparm -tT para ver q pasa.......

salu2

----------

## ps2

yo usé ReiserFS durante bastante tiempo. Vivo muy cerca del Forum, y cuando estaban construyendolo, un verano, la luz se fue demasiadas veces de forma que reiserfs no aguantó. casualmente tenia otro pc con freebsd4 estable y aguantaba perfectamente. así que reinstalé mi gentoo pero me pasé a ext3. con ext3 un colega ha tenido bastantes idas de luz recientemente y le ha aguantado muy bien. Claro... lo suyo es tener un SAI y poner el sistema de archivos que uno quiera...

----------

## Stolz

Yo uso noatime en todas mis particiones, y notail en alguna de ellas. Todas las opciones están muy bien explicadas en el manual y algunas serán buenas par algunos usuarios y otras no, así es que no entiendo mucho este post, Aun así, aporto mi granito de arena.

Resumiéndolas mucho:

noatime desactiva la actualización de los tiempos de acceso a nodo-i. Así se consigue aumentar el rendimiento al no tener que actualizar dicho campo en cada lectura. Se puede reactivar sin ningún riesgo. Con la opción notail, ReiserFS intenta poner los fragmentos de un mismo archivo en bloques consecutivos. Así se aumenta el rendimiento a expensas de una perdida de capacidad ya que no todos los bloques están al máximo de su capacidad. Sin esta opción, ReiserFS intentará colocar los fragmentos de un archivo junto a los fragmentos de otro archivo para así completar el bloque y conseguir la máxima capacidad de almacenamiento. Al igual que antes, se puede pasar de notail a tail sin ningún riesgo, así es que no hay escusa para no probarlo.

Aunque el mejor consejo sin duda es que nunca mantegas tus discos con un porcentage elevado de ocupación, es lo que más degrada el rendimiento con diferencia.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## aj2r

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> data=ordered / journal / writeback
> 
>     Specifies the journalling mode for file data. Metadata is always journaled.
> ...

 

¿Alguien ha probado la opción data=writeback?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¿Alguien ha probado la opción data=writeback?

 

Yo, la tengo en mi /home, en root (/) no puede usar el writeback, vaya uno a saber por qué... pero dmesg lo deja bien claro que usa el ordered en /.

Además de las opciones mencionadas por Stolz yo tengo la opción nodiratime, exactamente igual que el noatime pero con los directorios... Usar sólo noatime no produce una gran mejora, dado que con ella se modifican las fechas de acceso a los directorios...

Por último, y de acuerdo con el FAQ de http://namesys.com/  los dos números en /etc/fstab deben ser 0

El kernel da un warning: skipping root fsck, fs_passno = 0  [No es así exactamente pero parecido... nunca logro recordarlo por completo dado que aparece y desaparece muy rápido.]

Editado: Aparte de lo comentado por Stolz yo entiendo el tail (opción por defecto de reiserfs), como reunir varios ficheros en un solo bloque, normalmente son bloques de 4Kb, pues bien, reiserfs con tail puede meter 6 archivos de 256bytes y 5 de 512bytes en un solo bloque de 4Kb. Es una característica única de reiserfs y es la que me hace usarlo, en cualquier otro sistema de ficheros, esos 11 (6+5) archivos, ocuparían cada uno de ellos todo un bloque de 4Kb.

La eficiencia de almacenamiento es extraordinaria, aunque ello hace que "abuse" de la CPU. Pero prefiero que use más CPU a tener un disco duro con un montón de bytes desaprovechados.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Discrepo.... para linux necesitas como muy muy mucho 10 gigas contando con los juegos y demas ke metas con el cedega.Prefiero mas rendimiento de la cpu, ya que los discos de hoy en dia son muy grandes... y la mayoria tenemos de 80 gigas para arriba.Ademas, para la particion de musica,mp3,Incoming en general... es preferible usar XFS pos su rendimiento con los archivos grandes   :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> Discrepo.... para linux necesitas como muy muy mucho 10 gigas contando con los juegos y demas ke metas con el cedega.Prefiero mas rendimiento de la cpu, ya que los discos de hoy en dia son muy grandes... y la mayoria tenemos de 80 gigas para arriba.Ademas, para la particion de musica,mp3,Incoming en general... es preferible usar XFS pos su rendimiento con los archivos grandes  

 

Pues yo discrepo de esto. No porque lo considere acertado o no, sino porque generalizar que con 10GB es suficiente o con que a todo el mundo le sobra espacio en el disco duro o con que XFS es mejor, me parece desafortunado. Semejantes afirmaciones no se pueden hacer sin conocer los casos particulares de cada uno.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## artic

Pues francamente ,utilizar Xfs sin un buen sai me parece un suicidio adelantado.

Lo que nunca entendi es el cambio de postura de gentoo respecto a reiserfs y ext3,en la version 1.4 recomendaba el primero y una temporada mas tarde en la siguiente version el segundo.

Salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> Prefiero mas rendimiento de la cpu, ya que los discos de hoy en dia son muy grandes... y la mayoria tenemos de 80 gigas para arriba.

 

Cierto, pero impide eso que en mi sistema tenga cientos de archivos de configuración de unos 80bytes y muchísimos otros de texto no mucho más grandes y que me moleste que cada uno de ellos ocupe un bloque de 4Kb... Con reiserfs usas todo el disco duro, al 100% y de no ser por eso no lo usaría. Tener mucho más de 80 gigas no justifica desaprovechar el disco duro en absoluto.

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es preferible usar XFS pos su rendimiento con los archivos grandes  

 

Ya me contarás, tira del enchufe y cuando veas toda la información que has perdido, si esque puedes hacer un fsck después, dado que creo recordar que el errors=remount-ro también está presente, como en JFS, y como no sea desde liveCD, resulta completamente imposible comprobar la partición. Aunque no sé, creo que esto me ocurrió con mis tests a JFS, no recuerdo exactamente si con XFS también, pero lo que sí recuerdo perfectamente es un sistema incapaz de iniciar dado que le faltaban ficheros o tenían enlaces rotos a init.d

Con JFS, además de lo comentado tuve un kernel panic... Pero no deseo seguir hablando al respecto ni ponerme a buscar el archivo donde tengo los resultados de todos los tests, este hilo es acerca de reiserfs y hablar de cualquiera de los demás queda completamente off-topic.

En fin, yo he probado todos los disponibles y no todas mis particiones son reiserfs, dependiendo de las conclusiones a las que llegué (tirando del enchufe en muchos casos, mientras escribía en el disco duro, no me ando con chiquitas), una excelente guía que fue mi punto de partida es esta: Comparison of file systems.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya me contarás, tira del enchufe y cuando veas toda la información que has perdido,
> 
> 

 

Llevo desde la salida del gentoo 2004.2 con una particion de aMuel, mp3, descargas... etc etc... una partición muy grande. Los unicos errores que he tenido desde entonces fue por un corte de luz donde perdi la discografia de blind guardian... la verdad esque no me di cuenta.... y me empezo a dar errores el aMule... hice un xfs_check... y todo listo... recuperado en lost+found.Desde entonces seme ha ido la luz un par deveces... kernel panics etc etc y ni una sola corrupción... la verdad esque el journaling en ese sistema funcciona muy bien.

PD: siento el off-topic del XFS, pero considero que era mi deber darle ese consejo sobre que sistemas de particiones utilizar, y tambien responderte a ti.Un saludo

----------

## pacho2

YO he probado EXT2 EXT3 Reiserfs y XFS. Actualmente tengo mi / y mi /home con REiserfs, ya qeu considero que es apreciablemente más rápido que EXT3. XFS es más rápido, al menos en mi caso, a la hora de borrar un directorio de, por ejemplo, 8 gigas, en ese caso es apreciablemente más rápido que Reiserfs, pero para ficheros con tamaños más habituales, a mi parecer, el rendimiento de ReiserFS es mejor.

En cuanto a corrupciones yo tuve una con reiser, pero fue en una situaciñon muy desafortunada (por un fallo al overclockera tenía problemas con el paginado de la memoria, de forma que tras un botado fallido (con lo que después debía correr el chequeo), volví a arrancar con la mala suerte de que tuviese una fallo en el paginado de la memoria justo en el momento en que lo chequeaba, lo que provocó un segfault de reiser y una catástrofe (de la que sobreviví sin reinstalar gentoo  :Wink: ). Pero aún así sigo usando reiser, ¿por qué? Porque en mi casa ya se ha dado el caso de temporadas en las que los botados sucios puede llegar a ser más de 15 diarios (y no exagero) y el reiser, en situaciones normales en las que la memoria no falla por mi culpa  :Wink: , no me ha fallado.

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

acabo de descubrir que el 2.6 usa por defecto bloques de 128kb en lugar de 4, los normales, esto se arregla añadiendo a fstab la opción    nolargeio=1     de acuerdo con   http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/2/25/3/index.html

Que aproveche...

----------

## aj2r

Pero usar 4kB en lugar de 128kB no debería ni mucho menos aumentar la eficiencia, el único inconveniente podría ser con alguna aplicación que hiciése suposiciones sobre el tamaño y al usar 128 fallasen. Si estoy equivocado corregidme por favor.

----------

## LinuxBlues

4Kb es el tamaño por defecto de los bloques, usar 128Kb en sistemas normales y corrientes, como nuestros desktop o incluso cualquier server es una auténtica burrada... Dime el tamaño de tus bloques y si supera 4Kb no lo añadas, pero el rendimiento será mucho peor...   en fin, ya puse el enlace al hilo en la lista del kernel explicándolo.

----------

## artic

Si quieres volar usa reiser4 ,aunque te recomiendo copia de seguridad ,por si acaso....... de momento solo tuve que hacer un fsck.reiser4 --fix y la cosa aun esta algo verde,pero la diferencia se nota muchisimo.Pero eso si debes saber donde te metes.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *artic wrote:*   

> Si quieres volar usa reiser4

 

Pues acabo de ver el enlace proporcionado por gringo en [preguntas sobre nueva instalacion] dos dudas, el cual ya conocía, pero desconocía que lo hubiesen actualizado "tanto".

Me refiero a este: Benchmarking Filesystems Part II

En el mismo aparece que ReiserFS v4 es considerablemente más lento que todos los demás en líneas generales, y aunque te parezca mentira artic, es mucho más lento que ReiserFS v3. Lo último no es siempre lo mejor.   :Wink: 

¡Ah! y reafirmo lo de usar la opción nolargeio=1 a no ser que se estén usando particiones de varios Tb (el límite en ReiserFS son 16Tb) y en ese caso hace uso de bloques más grandes (los 128Kb mencionados).

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero desconocía que lo hubiesen actualizado "tanto". 

 

yo hasta hace poco tb  :Wink: 

Gracias por el enlace de la lkml por cierto !

saluetes

----------

## artic

Hombre ,desde que he cambiado el sistema de ficheros los relacionado con operaciones de lectura y escritura me va mas rapido,no quito credibilidad a lo que comentais,hablo de lo que estoi viendo en mi hd.Yo lo estoi usando con el parche de namesys  para la 2.6.15,que ya no tiene para modificar la opcion del stack ......... con las gentoo-sources ......

El kde me carga antes ,todo se me lanza antes lo he comprobado con time.

Un saludo

----------

## artic

Por cierto para ver comparativas no hay q irse tan lejos ,en namesys teneis comparativas donde reiser4 es mas rapido que cualquier otro.Incluso hay una comparativa de reiser4 y reiserfs donde gana claramente el primero.De quien nos fiaremos??  :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> en namesys teneis comparativas donde reiser4 es mas rapido que cualquier otro

 

normal, y que iban a decir sino ? Tb. en la web de microsoft dicen que windows es mejor que linux ...  

No te fíes nunca de ninguna comparativa, haz pruebas tu mismo y sales de dudas.

saluetes

----------

## artic

No no ,no me mal interpretes ,resierfs es de namesys y ellos mismos reconocen que es mas lento que reiser4,o sea son los mismos creadores ,y a diferencia de mocosoft que ya la conocemos, namesys no tiene animo de lucro en ello.Ademas no hay mejor cosa que probarlo uno mismo  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 :Cool: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Sat Mar 04, 2006 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## artic

xDDDDDDD la verdad que el time es un poco cutre para valorar ,pero bueno tampoco me habia tomado el tema tan en serio como por hacer estadisticas.

 *Quote:*   

> por favor, no nos vengas con bromas del tipo: "Si quieres volar usa reiser4", para decirnos después que lo has "comprobado con time."

 

sera no me vengas ,ya que eres una sola persona no????? o hablas por el resto?????  xDDDD la verda que lo de volar suena un poco flipadillo ..........

Salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

 :Cool: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Sat Mar 04, 2006 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> No no ,no me mal interpretes ,resierfs es de namesys y ellos mismos reconocen que es mas lento que reiser4,o sea son los mismos creadores

 

lo siento, no entiendo que me quieres decir con esto.

 *Quote:*   

> xDDDDDDD la verdad que el time es un poco cutre para valorar

 

je, no creo que Linuxblues se ría por el hecho de usar time, sino por el hecho de que digas que un fs haga que kde cargue mas rápido ...

saluetes

----------

## artic

Gringo ,si no he cambiado nada mas que mi sistema de ficheros ,pq kde carga mas rapido???? pq  portage actualiza antes???? 

haber que explicacion le encontrais ...........

----------

## LinuxBlues

 :Cool: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Sat Mar 04, 2006 10:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Stolz

Creo que es mejor que continuéis en privado. Con lo bien que empezó este hilo es una lastima que se estropee más.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## artic

El unico que insultas,ofendes y te burlas aqui eres tu ,lo haces en mucho de tus post con una prepotencia que si que me hace mearme de la risa  ,pero me la aguanto por educacion.Ya tuve problemas contigo hace meses contigo por otra ida de olla,creo que debes estar muy amargado ,pero eso ya es un problema tuyo.El que tiene que madurar eres tu.

Se que es imposible que de vez en cuando no entren trolls,todo foro tiene los suyos.

Si de verdad eres tan listo como dices pq en vez de tanto reirte das respuestas didacticas o argumentas ,o es que no sabes darlas y de ahi que recurras a tus recursos habituales "insultar,ofender,etc..."

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que es mejor que continuéis en privado. Con lo bien que empezó este hilo es una lastima que se estropee más. 

 

tienes razón Stolz, pido perdón y cierro el tema por mi parte.

saluetes

----------

## artic

Yo tb doi por cerrado el tema ,aunque nadie me solventase mis preguntas de pq kde me carga mas rapido pq sigo discrepando.

Espero no tener mas encontronazos en otros hilos.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 :Cool: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Sat Mar 04, 2006 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

 *artic wrote:*   

> No no ,no me mal interpretes ,resierfs es de namesys y ellos mismos reconocen que es mas lento que reiser4,o sea son los mismos creadores ,y a diferencia de mocosoft que ya la conocemos, namesys no tiene animo de lucro en ello.Ademas no hay mejor cosa que probarlo uno mismo 

 

Cierto ánimo de lucro sí que tienen, por ejemplo no ofrecen soporte gratuito :S

PD: Yo uso Reiserfs

_______

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *artic wrote:*   El kde me carga antes ,todo se me lanza antes lo he comprobado con time. 
> 
> No me he tronchado de risa cuando he leído esto, porque he acabado ROFL (rolling on the floor laughing).
> 
> Usa bonnie o bonnie++ y cambia los tamaños de los archivos, no uses sólo los 100Mb que usa el programa por defecto y muestra resultados aquí si lo deseas, comparándolos con otros sistemas de ficheros que puedas tener en tu disco duro... No servirían de nada en otro equipo o HD, así que adelante y, por favor, no nos vengas con bromas del tipo: "Si quieres volar usa reiser4", para decirnos después que lo has "comprobado con time." 

 

Si su kde o gnome carga más rápido me parece que es un poco una pérdida de tiempo pasarse el día haciendo estadíticas y tests. Si tienes tiempo, perfecto, pero si no lo tienes  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Si su kde o gnome carga más rápido me parece que es un poco una pérdida de tiempo pasarse el día haciendo estadíticas y tests. Si tienes tiempo, perfecto, pero si no lo tienes 

 

Perfecto, pero entonces no se han de hacer afirmaciones categóricas, cuando las estadísticas de alguien que se dedica a hacerlas, demuestran lo contrario; supongo que lo entiendes. Es que a mí esto de "me da la impresión de que..." no me vale absolutamente para nada y mucho menos, para dar consejos en un foro.

Saludos pacho2.

----------

## pacho2

Yo no apoyo esas afirmaciones ni las pienso hacer  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

PD: Me puedes llamar simplemente pacho  :Wink:  Tuve que coger pacho2 porque pacho ya estaba escogido en estos foros

----------

## artic

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Este es mi primer insulto en el foro: artic eres un auténtico bocazas, busca algún otro insulto en mis mensajes, busca alguna otra ofensa o cualquier otra burla...
> 
> Si eres capaz de encontrarla, adelante: Report violations, duplicates, misplaced posts, etc.
> ...

 

Juas ,mira LinuxTroll o TrollBlues o como te llames ,paso de amargados como tu que van de enteradillos leyendo 4 articulos y luego lo repiten en el foro con un paste.La mayoria de tus post estan fuera de lugar en el tono que estan escritos y no llegan a resolver nada mas que a increpar,cuando provocas el follon te pones de victima ......ya no es la primera vez que lo haces .......... Cuando te rebaten con datos las burradas que dices te esfumas rapidisimo pq eres tan acomplejado que no admites tus errores por miedo al ridiculo.......... anda  deja un poquito el ordenador y vete a tomar el aire que debes estar mas blanco de no salir nunca ........ pena de que por educacion nadie te hiciese nunca frente.

El que te ignorara a partir de hoy sere yo ,a ti y a cualquier otro troll.

----------

## aj2r

¡Pobre hilo mío! ¿Podrían los moderadores limpiarlo un poquito? O los propios autores desmadrados si no os importa   :Laughing: 

¡Y no os enfadéis! Que está muy feo   :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¡Pobre hilo mío! ¿Podrían los moderadores limpiarlo un poquito? O los propios autores desmadrados si no os importa  
> 
> ¡Y no os enfadéis! Que está muy feo  

 

por mi parte sin problema, la verdad es que el hilo ha degenerao bastante ...

saluetes

----------

## DarkMind

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> yo usé ReiserFS durante bastante tiempo. Vivo muy cerca del Forum, y cuando estaban construyendolo, un verano, la luz se fue demasiadas veces de forma que reiserfs no aguantó. casualmente tenia otro pc con freebsd4 estable y aguantaba perfectamente. así que reinstalé mi gentoo pero me pasé a ext3. con ext3 un colega ha tenido bastantes idas de luz recientemente y le ha aguantado muy bien. Claro... lo suyo es tener un SAI y poner el sistema de archivos que uno quiera...

 aca en mi casa se pasa cortando la luz (el automatico es de muy baja potencia) y la unica vez que he tenido problemas fue cuando tuve ext3, con reiserfs jamas he tenido problemas, funciona perfecto  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¡Pobre hilo mío! ¿Podrían los moderadores limpiarlo un poquito? O los propios autores desmadrados si no os importa

 

Por mi parte eso está hecho; debería haber tenido mucho más en cuenta eso de "a palabras necias, oídos sordos", con ello hubiese evitado que degenerase tanto el hilo.

Editados y eliminado el contenido de todos mis comentarios sin información perteneciente a tu pobre hilo.

Editado: con respecto a las citas, eso sí que ya no está en mis manos.    :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¡Pobre hilo mío! ¿Podrían los moderadores limpiarlo un poquito? O los propios autores desmadrados si no os importa  
> 
> ¡Y no os enfadéis! Que está muy feo  

 

Yo lo dejaría así, tu no tienes culpa alguna y tampoco está tan feo  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

